# Graveyard 2006 Track



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Done. 13MB 14 minutes 59 seconds. Hard as heck to loop with that droning wind noise. I had to fade it out and add other sounds to distract the listener and then at the beginning of the track fade it in again..

Small factoid the zombie noises are yours truly, Krough

Enjoy, feel free to use it if you want to.

http://grimvisions.com/Audio/GY06-final.mp3


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty damn good KRough!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I shall use it for my radio broadcast. Thank you.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

More nice work Krough. What app did you use to mix it?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Everyone
I use Audacity. Not the most intuitive thing, but once you get the hang of it its quite powerful


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very cool krough, nice and subtle. (I like the whimpering zombie)


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow Krough, not only are you a prop machine (churning out approximately one per day), yet you have time to create something as great as this. I don't know if I'll be able to use it, but I sure kept this in case I can find a way. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Awesome, as usual Krough...Thanks for sharing your talent with those of us less worthy.

(and here's some printable cd covers to protect it once it's on a disk...link)


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

¡Impresionante! ¡Gracias mucho!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Krough, this is going to be great for the graveyard this year!!!!!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

this .... is.... AWESOME


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice soundscape, Krough! The graveyard will have an extra dose of creepiness this year. Thanks!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

By the way, someone on a different forum wanted the track with -4db on the wind tracks, sooooo Here it is

Less windy.
http://grimvisions.com/Audio/GY06-final.mp3


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Not bad! I'm about 2:30 into it as I type this.. lol


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Krough, great soundscapes! I think the one with less wind is better, it's easier to picture everything else going on (moaning zombie, bells, digging dirt, etc)


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

great job. I really like it.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

UPDATE: I was listening to this as I was working in my shop and I noticed an annoying static pop in somewhere in one of the layers. I believe I tracked it down and removed it. It was in the leaf rustle at exactly 17 seconds in and was replicated throughout the entire 15 minute track many many times. Please re download if you want to. I also toned down the wind as well on the advice of many users.
http://grimvisions.com/Audio/GY06-final.mp3

Krough


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow... this is really, really good. A tremendous amount of depth in the effects, and good use of channel space.

I am inspired. Wish I had the time to do something like this myself to fit the graveyard here. I'm just glad I got speaker wires run out to the front yard this weekend finally.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

ok so how do we save this file to put it on a cd? 

right click doesn't give me a save option and neither does file up in the menu


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

After opening the file in Media Player (and as it's playing) I selected Save Media As from the File menu. Pick the destination folder and you're done.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

its playing right now........problem is i go up to file and Save As is unclickable


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What player are you using and which version is it?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice. That just happens to be about the right size to put on a 15 MB mp3 player.....


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

when i click on Krough's link (the last one posted w/less wind.......lol) it comes up in Quicktime Plug-in 7.1


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmm, OK. Try right-clicking on the link, and select Save Target As. Select the folder you want to download to. This should work.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

nope already tried that too...........right click brings up a small menu of 

About Quicktime plugin
Pro - save as link
pro - save as quicktime movie
plugin settings
connection speed 

if i want to save it apparently i have to pay for quicktime pro!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

wait you said click on the actual link...........let me see


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Arrgh! Can you set your computer to open .mp3 files with Windows Media Player? If you have .mp3 files on your computer, go to Explorer, right-click one of them, and select Open With. Scroll down to Windows Media Player and click OK. This should change your default player to WMP for all .mp3 files.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i got it i got it.............you're my heeeeeeeero!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You can tell your computer how to open files by clicking tools| folder options and selecting File Types from ther file explorer. Find mp3 and set the Open command.

Sounds like quicktime has taken over your media! You should be able to write click on the link itself and select 'save target as'. Quick time should only try to run if you left click.


----------

